# Meine top Meerforellenköder ‒ Teil 1



## hans albers (10. Februar 2019)

@Jesco Peschutter
gute auswahl...


ich hatte schon öfter bisse auf den STRIPPER (auch dorsch)

er bricht beim einholen schön zick-zack mässig aus.

einer meiner favoriten !


snurrebassen & snaps sind auch bei mir in der kiste.


----------



## Andal (10. Februar 2019)

Wären da feinere Haken, wie z.B. der Gamakatsu LS-3424, nicht besser, als solche groben Teile, oder macht das nichts aus!?


----------



## hans albers (10. Februar 2019)

die fische hat es bis jetzt nicht gestört..


man könnte auch ne nummer kleiner nehmen,
(allerdings braucht man auch die passende öse am schenkel/sprengring)

auf jeden fall einzelhaken !


----------



## kneew (10. Februar 2019)

Owner Haken S-61 Gr.2 für kleinere Köder, S-61 Gr.1/0 für Mittlere bis große Köder und als Sprengring 6mm bestens.


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. Februar 2019)

Frage zu Witch und Salty:

Sind die mit oder ohne Rasseln?


----------



## kneew (14. Februar 2019)

PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Frage zu Witch und Salty:
> 
> Sind die mit oder ohne Rasseln?



Diese sind ohne Rasseln!


----------



## jkc (14. Februar 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Wären da feinere Haken, wie z.B. der Gamakatsu LS-3424, nicht besser, als solche groben Teile, oder macht das nichts aus!?



Moin, kann ich nur von abraten, bei mir ist noch keiner von denen bei einem 70+ Fisch nicht aufgebogen; und das waren alles nur kampfschwache Zander oder Hechte. Ich würde in Tränen ausbrechen wenn durch einen solchen Mist eine 80+ Mefo verloren ginge....

Grüße JK


----------



## Andal (14. Februar 2019)

Ich habe die Drahtstärken halt nur mit den beim Seeforellenfischen üblichen verglichen. Die Kampfkraft dürfte ziemlich identisch sein. Deswegen. Und durch die kleinen Öhre dürften sie auch recht hebeln...


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Februar 2019)

@ kneew:

Herzlichen Dank für die Info!


----------



## Jesco Peschutter (20. Februar 2019)

hans albers schrieb:


> @Jesco Peschutter
> gute auswahl...
> 
> 
> ...



Den Stripper finde ich auch toll. Den stelle ich in meinem zweiten Teil meiner top Meerforellenköder vor, der gerade online gegangen ist.


----------



## Rockfisher (Dienstag um 07:28)

Hallo Gemeinde,
Ich möchte dieses Jahr das erste Mal als älteres Semester zum Meerforellenangeln gehen. Ich komme aus der Mitte Deutschlands und suche den kürzesten Weg zu einer geeigneten Abschnitt wo ich zur Einführung mit einem Angelguide losziehen kann. Mein Handicap ist meine Hüfte die mich nicht über Klippen klettern lässt. Ein normaler steiniger Strand ist natürlich kein Problem.

Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Beste Grüße 
Bernhard


----------



## Meerforelle 1959 (Dienstag um 08:59)

Meine persönliche Meinung als Meerforellenangler ist, das mit Sicherheit jeder seine Lieblingsköder hat. Im Endeffekt ist es aber doch so, das wenn die Silbernen vor Ort sind dann spielt der Köder keine so große Rolle, denn der Angler muss dann einfach da sein und dann rummelt es auch in der Rute.


----------



## silverfish (Dienstag um 09:01)

Bernhard, mach immer langsam, geh nicht tiefer als bis zum Allerwertesten.
Watstock wär gut.
Je nach Untergrund, auf dem Du watest die passenden Sohlen. Bei Sand kannste normale Gummisohlen mit Profil an den Wathosen, bei Steinen mit Filzsohlen benutzen. Erstmal paar Würfe vom Ufer. Nicht gleich bis zum Popo ins Wasser. Die Fische können auch in der ersten Wanne stehen. Die ist manchmal ziemlich dicht am Ufer.
Schlepp nicht zu viel Gerät mit. Rute und Rolle in Balance sowie ein abgestimmtes Handstück für Deine Haltung beim Angeln. Viel Spass beim Waten und Angeln ! Und das nötige Quentchen Glück!


----------



## seatrout61 (Dienstag um 13:21)

Rockfisher schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Ich möchte dieses Jahr das erste Mal als älteres Semester zum Meerforellenangeln gehen. Ich komme aus der Mitte Deutschlands und suche den kürzesten Weg zu einer geeigneten Abschnitt wo ich zur Einführung mit einem Angelguide losziehen kann. Mein Handicap ist meine Hüfte die mich nicht über Klippen klettern lässt. Ein normaler steiniger Strand ist natürlich kein Problem.
> 
> Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> ...



IMHO ist dieser Beitrag im Mefo-Laberthread 2023 besser aufgehoben als bei den Mefo Top-Ködern...oder noch besser in einem eigener Thread.

Zur Fragestellung: Das würde aufgrund der Entfernung dann wohl im Rahmen eines Urlaubs passieren...Revier-Empfehlung Fehmarn...auf einer Insel findet sich mit kurzer Anfahrt immer eine Ecke mit Parkplatz, wo der Wind aus passender Richtung weht...nur eine SH-Fischereimarke für 10€ nötig...3/4 der Insel lässt sich auch mit Handicap gut bis sehr gut bewaten, Angel-Guides müsstest du mal schauen...ev. ist Stefan Nölting noch aktiv.

Bei mir hat sich als Watstock ein Nordic-Walking-Stock vom Discounter bewährt...den habe ich gegen ungewolltes Zusammenschieben entsprechend gesichert und wird am Watgürtel befestigt einfach hinterher gezogen und ist im Bedarfsfall schnell griffbereit.


----------



## Waidbruder (Dienstag um 15:01)

Rockfisher schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> Ich möchte dieses Jahr das erste Mal als älteres Semester zum Meerforellenangeln gehen. Ich komme aus der Mitte Deutschlands und suche den kürzesten Weg zu einer geeigneten Abschnitt wo ich zur Einführung mit einem Angelguide losziehen kann. Mein Handicap ist meine Hüfte die mich nicht über Klippen klettern lässt. Ein normaler steiniger Strand ist natürlich kein Problem.
> 
> Über Tipps würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> ...


Moin, wenn du zeitlich flexibel bist und auch in der Woche Zeit hast kann ich dir gerne ein qualifiziertes Null Euro Guiding anbieten.


----------



## Rockfisher (Mittwoch um 22:48)

Herzlichen Danke Euch allen.
Fehmarn habe die h schon uns Auge gefasst. Sobald ich für März gebucht habe melde ich mich wieder. 

Bis dahin zock ich noch ein Paar Tander 

LG
Bernhard


----------

